# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  bloeden

## mochi

Hoi ik ben een tijdje gestopt met de pil omdat onze kinderwens groot is. 
Ik heb onlangs mijn menstruatie gehad en is sinds donderdag gedaan en paar dagen later zondag tijdens vrijen begin ik ineens te bloeden... helder rood bloed! Ik ben nu wel sinds donderdag foliumzuur aan het nemen. Heb dit nog nooit gehad dus ben wat in paniek en durf niet naar de dokter!

Help ik wil zwanger worden! :-(

----------


## Niels

Weet je al waar het probleem lag, mochi?

----------


## Niels

Oftewel, wat zei de dokter?

----------

